
Microsoft’s lousy Surface ad - Cbasedlifeform
http://52tiger.net/microsofts-lousy-surface-ad/
======
Cbasedlifeform
I can't believe someone at MS thought this was a good idea. Looks like an
episode from "Glee" -- not in a good way. Catholic school girls acting like
cheerleaders?

